# List of Cuban Cabs/SLB?



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has a list of current cuban cigars that are boxed in Cabs/SLB? Thanks


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

plpc is a decent bang for your buck cab

certainly considered by many to be a good option for a split


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Here is a good link to all the CC brands that are current and how they are packaged.

https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brands


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The thread is from 2015 but a great effort by John. :vs_cool:

(Moderator edit: Link removed. Sorry Tony, no links to sites that sell Cuban cigars - maybe copy & paste the list)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The thread is from 2015 but a great effort by John. :vs_cool:
> 
> (Moderator edit: Link removed. Sorry Tony, no links to sites that sell Cuban cigars - maybe copy & paste the list)


_WOW really i figured its only a link to a cigar forum. These guys are mentors to the Cuban Cigar world. Before your tenure here we used to post their articles videos of cigars ETC. Just like we used to do with Ajay and all the LCDH shops. So Sorry for the miss understanding would never knowingly violate the rules. But hey we are all friends here and i think you know i meant no harm. I will take you up on your offer of copy and paste. HAPPY NEW YEAR to you as well Jack! 
_​:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_In order of ring gauge:

1) Partagas Shorts (42 x 110 Petit Corona)

2) Por Larranaga Petit Coronas (42 x 129 Petit Corona)

3) Punch Punch (46 x 143 Grand Corona)

4) Punch Double Coronas (49 x 194 Double Corona)

5) Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas (49 x 194 Double Corona)

6) Saint Luis Rey Double Coronas (49 x 194 Double Corona)

7) Partagas Lusitanias (49 x 194 Double Corona)

8) Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 (50 x 124 Robusto)

9) Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 (50 x 124 Robusto)

10) Ramon Allones Specially Selected (50 x 124 Robusto)

All links removed as per Jacks request

N.B (Nota Bene or 'note well' in Latin) Por Larranaga Petit Coronas and Saint Luis Rey Double Coronas are packaged only in 50 cabs. This can be viewed in two ways. On a positive note, for those of us who love the PLPC's, a 50 cab allows you to enjoy them in the short-term with some 'mongrel' or 'bite' to them, then you can age the rest of the cab long-term (5 - 8 years) and enjoy the caramel sweetness. On the other hand, as El Pres has stated elsewhere on the forum, Saint Luis Rey Double Coronas 50 Cabs have been hard to come by in 2015, a slide lid box or dress box of 25 cigars would come in handy. (Even a 10 count dress box, like the Partagas Lusitania enjoys, would be good for the SLR Double Corona)

As can be seen from the forum links below, 50 Cab packaging is highly preferred by cigar enthusiasts and I can still recall in 2015 when 50 Cabs of Ramon Allones Specially Selected cigars were offered on 24:24 listings in August these were sold out in minutes. (Even despite the requirement for long-term aging for these RASS cigars due to the oils in the wrappers and to allow them to become a little milder in strength.)

_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Below is a list of current regular production cigars which used to come packaged in 50 cabs (with the year they were discontinued in parenthesis):

1) Bolivar Corona Gigantes (2010)

2) Bolivar Petit Coronas (2012)

3) Cohiba Coronas Especiales (pre-2000's)

4) Cohiba Lanceros (pre-2000's)

5) Cohiba Panatelas (pre-2000's)

6) El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme (2010)

7) H.Upmann Magnum 46 (2012)

8) H.Upmann Magnum 50 (2012)

9) H.Upmann Petit Coronas (Undetermined)

10) Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (2012)

11) Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1 (2010)

12) Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux (2006)

13) Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Depute (2006)

14) Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Gourmet (2006)

15) Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Maire (2006)

16) Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Prince (2006)

17) Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1 (Undetermined)

18) Montecristo No.1 (1970's)

19) Montecristo No.3 (1970's)

20) Montecristo No.4 (1970's)

21) Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 (2010)

22) Romeo y Julieta Petit Coronas (Undetermined)

23) Saint Luis Rey Regios (2012)

24) Saint Luis Rey Serie A (2012)

25) Sancho Panza Belicosos (2003)

26) Trinidad Fundadores (2006)_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Finally, below is a list of recently discontinued cigars, since 2005, which used to come packaged in 50 cabs (with the year they were discontinued in parenthesis):

1) Bolivar Coronas Extra (2012)

2) El Rey del Mundo Coronas de Luxe (2006)

3) El Rey del Mundo Petit Coronas (2012)

4) El Rey del Mundo Tainos (2006)

5) Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Corona (2006)

6) Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Roi (2009)

7) Partagas Chicos (2005)

8) Partagas Coronas (2006)

9) Punch Churchills (2010)

10) Punch Coronas (2009)

11) Punch Petit Punch (2009)

12) Punch Super Selection No.1 (2009)

13) Quintero Puritos (2005)

14) Rafael Gonzalez Cigarritos (2010)

15) Rafael Gonzalez Slenderellas (2006)

16) Romeo y Julieta Coronas (2012)

17) Romeo y Julieta Tres Petit Coronas (2006)

18) Saint Luis Rey Churchills (2010)

19) Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales (2006)

20) Saint Luis Rey Petit Coronas (2010)

21) Sancho Panza Bachilleres (2006)

22) Sancho Panza Coronas (2006)_


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _WOW really i figured its only a link to a cigar forum. These guys are mentors to the Cuban Cigar world. Before your tenure here we used to post their articles videos of cigars ETC. Just like we used to do with Ajay and all the LCDH shops. So Sorry for the miss understanding would never knowingly violate the rules. But hey we are all friends here and i think you know i meant no harm. I will take you up on your offer of copy and paste. HAPPY NEW YEAR to you as well Jack!
> _​:vs_cool:


Of course I know it was not malicious or meant to intentionally break any rule. That's why I took no action beyond merely editing the link out. I'm sorry that some things you got used to being able to do in the old days are taboo now Tony. But moderators don't make the rules, just try to enforce them according to what we're instructed to do. Hopefully you understand why Admin prohibits links to sites that sell Cubans (they also don't want links to competing forums, BTW). Linking sources, or even discussion of them, potentially puts site owners in a precarious position, legally speaking. Since they provide the venue for us, I think it's only fair that we respect the parameters they've set for their own protection.

Anyway, thanks for pasting the info instead. There are also quite a few that come in SLB's of 25. I'm not sure the OP was just looking for 50's. They're pretty HTF, but SLB/25's are common enough.

And, BTW, Tony. I've been here longer than you have. So I do know how things used to be. I also know that if it weren't for the current site owners taking over the forum Puff would no longer exist. So let's cool it with passive-aggressive stuff when I'm just doing the job I've been asked to do.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Of course I know it was not malicious or meant to intentionally break any rule. That's why I took no action beyond merely editing the link out. I'm sorry that some things you got used to being able to do in the old days are taboo now Tony. But moderators don't make the rules, just try to enforce them according to what we're instructed to do. Hopefully you understand why Admin prohibits links to sites that sell Cubans (they also don't want links to competing forums, BTW). Linking sources, or even discussion of them, potentially puts site owners in a precarious position, legally speaking. Since they provide the venue for us, I think it's only fair that we respect the parameters they've set for their own protection.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for pasting the info instead. There are also quite a few that come in SLB's of 25. I'm not sure the OP was just looking for 50's. They're pretty HTF, but SLB/25's are common enough.
> 
> And, BTW, Tony. I've been here longer than you have. So I do know how things used to be. I also know that if it weren't for the current site owners taking over the forum Puff would no longer exist. So let's cool it with passive-aggressive stuff when I'm just doing the job I've been asked to do.


_We have been down this road before both in public and via pm. I always commend you and all the mods for the great job you do. I have no idea what you mean by passive aggressive stuff. Anything i have ever posted or done on puff was for the good of the forum. And always within the guidelines and the rules at the time. You wanna split hairs as to how long we have been here really. I honestly don't know why you feel i hold any malice for you. Nothing could be further from the truth. There are many mods here some from the old days some from the new puff. They have never had any problems with anything i have posted. It seems you have an ax to grind for some reason. I wish you would tell me what it is so we can straighten it out. As i said earlier a very Happy Healthy New Year to you and yours!:vs_cool:
_


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _We have been down this road before both in public and via pm. I always commend you and all the mods for the great job you do. I have no idea what you mean by passive aggressive stuff. Anything i have ever posted or done on puff was for the good of the forum. And always within the guidelines and the rules at the time. You wanna split hairs as to how long we have been here really. I honestly don't know why you feel i hold any malice for you. Nothing could be further from the truth. There are many mods here some from the old days some from the new puff. They have never had any problems with anything i have posted. It seems you have an ax to grind for some reason. I wish you would tell me what it is so we can straighten it out. As i said earlier a very Happy Healthy New Year to you and yours!:vs_cool:
> _


No axe to grind. Same rules for everyone Tony. Not everyone responds the same way to having their missteps cleaned up, though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------

